# Questions about Kysarah (Frank de Bem)



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

This kennel was recommended to me and once before to someone else on the forum. Aside from that, I can't really find much info on the kennel or Frank. From some internet stalking, it seems like he's been breeding GSDs for quite a while and his dogs do well in show competitions. 

Does anyone else have any personal experience to add?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Never heard of that breeder but I would contact and speak to in person. Im looking for breeders myself and I like the ones that take the time to listen to my needs and answer all questions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank is a stand up guy. He's been involved in German Shepherds most of his life. He's an AKC judge as well as a breeder. Cares very much about temperament as well as conformation. He breeds ASL's but has bred some WGSL's lately. Call and talk to him. He'll chat your ear off!


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Frank is a great guy! Produces animals with STELLAR temperaments!


----------

